# [UPDATED - ASCENSION!] Blackdirge's "Metamorphosis - From Dretch to Demon Lord"



## Morrus

[imager]http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/dlthumb.jpg[/imager]
DEATH OF A DEMON LORD the first novel in the acclaimed and long-awaited METMORPHOSIS trilogy by Aeryan "Blackdirge" Rudel, is now also available in PDF format (the softcover version is here).

_Update: For those of you reading the Metamorphosis Trilogy, we have a sneak preview of Chapter 5 of the second book, The Tides of Chaos.  You can download it here (430k PDF).  The first book, Death of a Demon Lord, is available in both novel and "deluxe" formats from RPGNow (PDF) and ENP's print storefront (softcover).  The Tides of Chaos *The Tides of Chaos* is now available for purchase - PDF version here and softcover version here._

*EN Publishing* has just acquired the rights to publish the popular Story Hour, _*Metamorphosis - From Dretch to Demon Lord*_, by the prolific critter-creator, *Blackdirge*.  This will take the form of a trilogy of novels: _Death of a Demon Lord_, _The Tides of Chaos_, and _Ascension_.  Included will be game stats, illustrations and more, and the novels will be available in both e-book and softcover editions.  You can expect to see the first novel, _Death of a Demon Lord_, this summer - with the two sequels at roughly 3-month intervals.

We'll be producing two versions:
[imager]http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/MET02N-Cover-webthumb.jpg[/imager]
1) A novel-sized version, with an appendix with game stats of Pyrak and Hedrenetherax.  Available as a softcover only.

2) A letter-sized version, with illustrations,  and loads of game stats presented as sidebars throughout the book, covering major characters, magic items, locations and spells.  Available as a softcover or as a PDF.

We're looking forward to this - the first time, I believe, that a Story Hour has been published.

Death is only the beginning…

The wicked archmage Hazergal Redfist is dead, slain by the traitorous hand of his closest friend and confidant. The world rejoices as the tyrant mage’s empire comes crumbling down, ending two centuries of brutal tyranny and war. But fate has only begun to weave the twisted skein of Hazergal’s destiny, and as the light and warmth of life slip away, the former archmage finds himself on the bleak, demon-haunted planes of the Abyss, his soul condemned for all eternity.

Now a petitioner - the feeble soul shell from which all planar life is created - Hazergal is a shadow of his former self, seemingly bereft of the awesome power he commanded in life. [imager]http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=32299&stc=1[/imager]Alone, defenseless, and beset by the fell inhabitants of the Abyss, Hazergal faces countless eons of torment and humiliation, his eternal reward for a lifetime of wickedness. But Hazergal soon realizes that he is different from the other abyssal petitioners. Memories of his former life remain, and in the deepest recesses of Hazergal’s soul a terrible power grows, a power that will propel him along a course no mortal has ever undertaken, ultimately leading to the pinnacle of fiendish might.

But such power is a bright beacon of opportunity to the terrible abyssal rulers, and Hazergal soon finds himself embroiled in the lethal politics of the chaotic plane. Forced to emulate the demonic inhabitants of the Abyss in both body and mind, Hazergal must navigate a treacherous landscape of chaos and evil aided only by a curious rogue devil, and his own formidable intellect. And although destruction and damnation awaits him at every turn, the faint specter of ultimate power beckons Hazergal on, as he makes the arduous climb from dretch to demonlord. 

The softcover novel version of DEATH OF A DEMON LORD is now available!

*The Tides of Chaos* - PDF version here and softcover version here.

*Ascension* - PDF version here and softcover version here.


----------



## Land Outcast

Which means would the softcovers be available through?


----------



## Morrus

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Which means would the softcovers be available through?




I don't understand the question; sorry.


----------



## Schmoe

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Which means would the softcovers be available through?




I believe it could be re-worded as this:

_Through which means (venues) can I purchase this?_

or

Where can I get it?


----------



## Morrus

Schmoe said:
			
		

> I believe it could be re-worded as this:
> 
> _Through which means (venues) can I purchase this?_
> 
> or
> 
> Where can I get it?




Ah.  In which case the answer is: more info forthcoming!  Keep an eye on here, and I'll let everyone know when and how to get hold of it.


----------



## Land Outcast

Thanks for the rewording


----------



## DM-Rocco

Morrus said:
			
		

> *EN Publishing* has just acquired the rights to publish the popular Story Hour, _*Metamorphosis - From Dretch to Demon Lord*_, by the prolific critter-creator, *Blackdirge*.  This will take the form of a trilogy of novels: _Death of a Demon Lord_, _The Tides of Chaos_, and _Ascension_.  Included will be game stats, full-colour art and more, and the novels will be available in both e-book and softcover editions.  You can expect to see the first novel, _Death of a Demon Lord_, this summer - with the two sequels at roughly 3-month intervals.
> 
> We'll be producing two versions (both available as softcover and ebook [PDF] format):
> 
> 1) A novel-sized version, with an appendix full of game stats.
> 
> 2) A letter-sized version, with full colour art interior and game stats presented as sidebars throughout the book.
> 
> We're looking forward to this - the first time, I believe, that a Story Hour has been published.
> 
> ​



I think this is great.  Now he has to finish writing the story


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> I think this is great.  Now he has to finish writing the story




QFT!!!


----------



## Joshua Randall

Curious: did you need to ask WotC for any type of permission for this? Or is it covered under the OGL/d20 license/whatever-I'm-not-a-lawyer?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> Curious: did you need to ask WotC for any type of permission for this? Or is it covered under the OGL/d20 license/whatever-I'm-not-a-lawyer?




No, I'll be making a number of changes to the story to make it OGL/SRD compatible.

BD


----------



## Evilhalfling

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> I think this is great.  Now he has to finish writing the story



Great - the one story hour that I read regularly now I have to buy it. *sigh* 
Good for you BLACKDIRGE


----------



## DM-Rocco

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> QFT!!!



Okay, I guess I'm not up on my texting skills.  What is QFT!!!

I'm sure it is something that ruins it if you have to explain it    



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Great - the one story hour that I read regularly now I have to buy it. *sigh*
> Good for you BLACKDIRGE



I too regularly read his work, more than the others.  When he gets around to updating    

I guess I should talk though, I find little time to update my own


----------



## Brogarn

QFT=Quoted For Truth

Awesome news, BD.


----------



## DM-Rocco

Brogarn said:
			
		

> QFT=Quoted For Truth
> 
> Awesome news, BD.



Aw, I get it now.  Thanks


----------



## Jolly Giant

This I gotta buy! And just to boast a little; Blackdirge originally created the character Yaghur Hod for me to use in one of my campaigns! This was back when he was doing his critters column, and was taking requests. I'm kinda proud of that now...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> This I gotta buy! And just to boast a little; Blackdirge originally created the character Yaghur Hod for me to use in one of my campaigns! This was back when he was doing his critters column, and was taking requests. I'm kinda proud of that now...




That's right, Yaghur Hod _was_ inspired by your request. Unfortunately, being a yugoloth, Yaghur Hod is going to have to change a bit in the published version of the story. Otherwise, WoTC is likley to pull out the +5 beatin' stick of OGL violation on me.   

BD


----------



## Alzrius

Just change that to "daemon" and the text should be fine. Any stat blocks might be a bit more difficult, though; have you considered using some other d20 sources that might more closely approximate a NE fiend (such as Green Ronin's _Book of Fiends_)?


----------



## Jolly Giant

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> That's right, Yaghur Hod _was_ inspired by your request. Unfortunately, being a yugoloth, Yaghur Hod is going to have to change a bit in the published version of the story. Otherwise, WoTC is likley to pull out the +5 beatin' stick of OGL violation on me.
> 
> BD




That's ok. I've got the original version anyway!


----------



## Morrus

Cover art preview:


----------



## Morrus

Front and back covers of Book 1 are now attached in the initial post of this thread.


----------



## caudor

Congratulations Blackdirge!

This book sounds really cool


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy

When will this be up for sale?


----------



## Muxe

Will the mechanics for your Demonic progression of our hero be included in your book, or perhaps maybe you could post that here if it is not.  I am interested in what would be required mechanically speaking to progress from a dretch and on up.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Muxe said:
			
		

> Will the mechanics for your Demonic progression of our hero be included in your book, or perhaps maybe you could post that here if it is not.  I am interested in what would be required mechanically speaking to progress from a dretch and on up.




There will be plenty of crunchy goodness included in the book, but that aspect I think I'd rather leave vague, simply becasue defining it in D20 terms could keep me from taking the story where I want it to go. It would kind of box me in, and I like to avoid that as much as possible.

But that said, I do have some ideas in the vein that I would like to explore at some point, and of course, these boards would be an ideal place to do so.

BD


----------



## Morrus

Exquisite Dead Guy said:
			
		

> When will this be up for sale?




This summer.


----------



## Piratecat

This is great! How are you addressing the IP issues?


----------



## Land Outcast

> This is great! How are you addressing the IP issues?



He's taking out the non-OGL stuff.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> He's taking out the non-OGL stuff.




Correct. 

Most of the changes I'm making are pretty small. Instead of saying Baator, I just say the Nine Hells, instead of tanar'ri, I say demon, and so on. There are only a few instances where I needed to do any serious reworking.

BD


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

This is fantastic, I've often thought that many of the Story Hours here deserve to see print.

Now, I wonder if it's possible to get certain _other_ DM's to finish thier Story Hours if they were to be published?  I think the oldsters here know just who I'm talking about, or have thier own list.


----------



## Nail

Very cool, guys!  Very cool.


----------



## Morrus

Hatchling Dragon said:
			
		

> This is fantastic, I've often thought that many of the Story Hours here deserve to see print.
> 
> Now, I wonder if it's possible to get certain _other_ DM's to finish thier Story Hours if they were to be published?  I think the oldsters here know just who I'm talking about, or have thier own list.




I'm certainly open to other Story Hour authors doing it.


----------



## Justin

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm certainly open to other Story Hour authors doing it.




Hear that, Sep?   

With apologies to Monty Python:

"This is the book Ptolus with 'Ptolus' crossed out and 'Wyre' written in in crayon."


----------



## Morrus

Justin said:
			
		

> Hear that, Sep?
> 
> With apologies to Monty Python:
> 
> "This is the book Ptolus with 'Ptolus' crossed out and 'Wyre' written in in crayon."




I don't know how many would want to do it - it pays $.02 per word, flat rate, and is accepted as work-for-hire.  Requires significant enditing by the author to remove WotC IP issues. Some people who are particularly attached to characters or other material would therefore need to remove and substitute them if they wanted to retain ownership.  It gets professionally edited.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Morrus said:
			
		

> I don't know how many would want to do it - it pays $.02 per word, flat rate, and is accepted as work-for-hire.  Requires significant enditing by the author to remove WotC IP issues. Some people who are particularly attached to characters or other material would therefore need to remove and substitute them if they wanted to retain ownership.  It gets professionally edited.




For authors whoe derive their story hour material from game sessions, there is another issue to consider. Do the players in the game, whose characters' actions tell the story, have any stake in the authorship, and therefore the rights, to a story hour? 

Personally, I have no idea, and it might only require something as simple as getting the players to sign a release. But when money enters the equation, who knows.

BD


----------



## Shemeska

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm certainly open to other Story Hour authors doing it.




*chuckle* It's not possible for some of us, even assuming there'd be a following enough to make it a valid venture. While most of the major antagonists in mine are my own creations, it'd be impossible to remove it from the backdrop setting because of the history and themes it plays with. Won't make me stop writing it though, even if it's likely going to be at least another two or three years before that little monster is finished.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Shemeska said:
			
		

> *chuckle* It's not possible for some of us, even assuming there'd be a following enough to make it a valid venture. While most of the major antagonists in mine are my own creations, it'd be impossible to remove it from the backdrop setting because of the history and themes it plays with. Won't make me stop writing it though, even if it's likely going to be at least another two or three years before that little monster is finished.




Well, you certainly have the following to do it. No doubt about that.

Couldn't you change 'loth to daemon to fly under the OGL radar? That's what I did.

BD


----------



## EditorBFG

Hey Morrus, just want to make sure you got my last two emails. One was my singing the praises of Death of a Demon Lord, another was just a question. If you've been busy and can't respond, no big, I just want to make sure my email client is not messing up again.

And I just want to state publicly that the cover art is amazingly perfect. Seriously, dead on.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

EditorBFG said:
			
		

> And I just want to state publicly that the cover art is amazingly perfect. Seriously, dead on.




Isn't it though?

Wait to you see the interior stuff.   

Oh, and thanks for the great edit. My prose has never looked better.   

BD


----------



## EditorBFG

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Isn't it though?
> 
> Wait to you see the interior stuff.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the great edit. My prose has never looked better.



You have no idea how happy I am to see you say that! 

An author referred to an edit I did early in my career as a "hatchet job" once, and now I'm always paranoid that authors will hate me-- heck, I was half-worried that Morrus hadn't emailed back because he was unhappy with the job I'd done.

So, let me thank you back for giving me such a great story to read. I was bowled over by the sheer inventiveness of it, so much so that I have (mostly) forgiven you for killing my favorite character...  

(As an aside, I am proud to see a fellow Central Valley boy doing such great work, as I see you live in Modesto. I've spent a lot of time in Modesto, working at the Prospect Theater on Scenic. I lived in Manteca almost continuously from age 11 to 28, so if you've lived there more than a couple of years, we were practically neighbors!)


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

EditorBFG said:
			
		

> An author referred to an edit I did early in my career as a "hatchet job" once, and now I'm always paranoid that authors will hate me-- heck, I was half-worried that Morrus hadn't emailed back because he was unhappy with the job I'd done.




No hatchet job here. Just good solid editing. I think some writers might see a good editor's changes as a personal attack, an affront to their "perfect" prose. Those writers need to get over themselves.   



			
				EditorBFG said:
			
		

> So, let me thank you back for giving me such a great story to read. I was bowled over by the sheer inventiveness of it, so much so that I have (mostly) forgiven you for killing my favorite character...




Thanks. I'm glad you enjoyed it. Don't worry, I don't think we've seen the last of our feathered friend.   



			
				EditorBFG said:
			
		

> (As an aside, I am proud to see a fellow Central Valley boy doing such great work, as I see you live in Modesto. I've spent a lot of time in Modesto, working at the Prospect Theater on Scenic. I lived in Manteca almost continuously from age 11 to 28, so if you've lived there more than a couple of years, we were practically neighbors!)




Yup, born and raised in cow town USA.   

BD


----------



## Morrus

EditorBFG said:
			
		

> An author referred to an edit I did early in my career as a "hatchet job" once, and now I'm always paranoid that authors will hate me-- heck, I was half-worried that Morrus hadn't emailed back because he was unhappy with the job I'd done.




I'm pretty sure I've replied to everything, Jeremy - maybe it's _my _ email client that's messed up!  Feel free to resend any emails, though.

The book is in the hands of the layout designer now.  He's working on the novel version first, and the "GameBook" version (I haven't fully decided on a name for that - perhaps the "Deluxe" version), which is the one which will contain_ all_ of the art and _all _ of the game mechanics will come a bit later.

I'll be sending copies to both you and Aeryn when it's done.


----------



## EditorBFG

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I've replied to everything, Jeremy - maybe it's _my _ email client that's messed up!  Feel free to resend any emails, though.



Yeah, I had a feeling my yahoomail was screwing up. I have not gotten any of your emails since Monday of last week. Oddly, my email is also no longer getting notifications when people post in EN World threads I've subscribed (but the "male enhancement" spam is coming through fine, of course). Time to email yahoo or something.







			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> The book is in the hands of the layout designer now.  He's working on the novel version first, and the "GameBook" version (I haven't fully decided on a name for that - perhaps the "Deluxe" version), which is the one which will contain_ all_ of the art and _all _ of the game mechanics will come a bit later.
> 
> I'll be sending copies to both you and Aeryn when it's done.



Can't wait!


----------



## Morrus

Good news, folks!

_*The softcover novel version of DEATH OF A DEMON LORD is available now!*_


----------



## pogre

Great News! Do you have an ETA on the PDF?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey Morrus,

I've sent you a couple of emails over the last two or three days. I know you've had some issues with your email, so I just want to make sure you got them.

Aeryn


----------



## Justin

Ordered!


----------



## EditorBFG

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Hey Morrus,
> 
> I've sent you a couple of emails over the last two or three days. I know you've had some issues with your email, so I just want to make sure you got them.
> 
> Aeryn



I have as well, one with a big question in it. I am just trying to figure out if it is your email or mine... Yahoo mail apparently does this, and has done it to me in the past, but I thought I had licked it by parsing through my spambox regularly. If my email is problematic, I will send you an alternate address.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

EditorBFG said:
			
		

> I have as well, one with a big question in it. I am just trying to figure out if it is your email or mine... Yahoo mail apparently does this, and has done it to me in the past, but I thought I had licked it by parsing through my spambox regularly. If my email is problematic, I will send you an alternate address.




Hey BFG,

One of the emails I sent was addressed to you as well. It had the first chapters of the second book for editing. Did you get it?

BD


----------



## EditorBFG

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Hey BFG,
> 
> One of the emails I sent was addressed to you as well. It had the first chapters of the second book for editing. Did you get it?



Yup, and I sent an email to Morrus regarding it, which is what I am checking on.


----------



## Morrus

DEATH OF A DEMON LORD the first novel in the acclaimed and long-awaited METMORPHOSIS trilogy by Aeryan "Blackdirge" Rudel, is now also available in PDF format (the softcover version is here).


----------



## pogre

Morrus said:
			
		

> DEATH OF A DEMON LORD the first novel in the acclaimed and long-awaited METMORPHOSIS trilogy by Aeryan "Blackdirge" Rudel, is now also available in PDF format (the softcover version is here).




Excellent! On my way to buy it now!


----------



## EditorBFG

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I've replied to everything, Jeremy - maybe it's _my _ email client that's messed up!  Feel free to resend any emails, though.



Just wanted to warn you, in case you have a spam filter that bounces unfamiliar email addresses, that I am emailing you from my Hotmail account about some things.

I am still not sure that all my emails from Yahoo are reaching you, nor that yours are reaching me, so we should probably use the Hotmail from now on.

Hopefully, this will keep me from annoying others by posting on this thread about personal stuff anymore!


----------



## Morrus

For those of you reading the _Metamorphosis Trilogy_, we have a sneak preview of Chapter 5 of the second book, _The Tides of Chaos_.  You can download it here (430k PDF).  The first book, _Death of a Demon Lord_, is available in both novel and "deluxe" formats from RPGNow (PDF) and ENP's print storefront (softcover).  _The Tides of Chaos_ should be available in September.


----------



## tensen

What is the current schedule for release on the second book?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

tensen said:
			
		

> What is the current schedule for release on the second book?




It's in the editing stage. The last release info I have is it will be released in November.

Morrus, anything more specific than that? 

BD


----------



## The Thayan Menace

*RE: Ha$bro Compliance*



			
				BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> It's in the editing stage. The last release info I have is it will be released in November.



Will it be 4E?

-Samir


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> Will it be 4E?
> 
> -Samir




Nope. There won't be a 4E SRD available for quite some time, so all the books will be 3.5. Of course, we could always do a conversion at a later date. 

BD


----------



## Morrus

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> It's in the editing stage. The last release info I have is it will be released in November.
> 
> Morrus, anything more specific than that?
> 
> BD




Editing will be done by the end of October.  Then it goes into layout.  My guess is November.


----------



## Stegger

Is there any official update on the release?


----------



## Morrus

Stegger said:
			
		

> Is there any official update on the release?




The editor had a bereavement.  I expect the edited manuscript for Book 2 by Dec 15th.  In the meantime, Blackdirge has finished Book 3!


----------



## Morrus

For those who are impatient, I'm feeling generous.  This is chapter one of _The Tides of Chaos_.

This is _unedited_.  Please be aware that the editor has the manuscript; this is not the final draft. 
*
The Tides of Chaos: Chapter One*

[imager]http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/ch1.jpg[/imager]Hedrenatherax brooded silently upon his throne, staggered beneath the relentless weight of his rule. The fledgling demon lord was not new to the political maneuverings and power struggles of the Abyss; he had tasted some small portion of demonic politics as a balor. But nothing compared to the sheer madness of trying to control an entire plane, or fend off rival demon lords who smelled an easy conquest. 

Unlike Pyrak, whom Hedrenatherax had replaced, he had no interest in the eternal conflict with the devils, and was concerned only with expanding his control and territory in the Abyss. 

Hedrenatherax’s ascension had brought him great power, but in turn it had brought the great crushing weight of responsibility. He was faced with unenviable task of maintaining and ruling a state made up of the multiverse’s most chaotic and insubordinate creatures – his demons. 

In the few short years of his reign, Hedrenatherax had already slain nearly a dozen would be assassins, all eager to usurp his power – just as he had usurped Pyrak’s. Despite his brutal extermination of the old regime, Pyrak still had his supporters. Even in death it seemed Pyrak could engender more loyalty than Hedrenatherax, a fact that enraged the new demon lord to no end.

Hedrenatherax understood how to instill terror and obtain the obedience of his demons through sheer brutality, but he could not understand how Pyrak had earned the level of respect that his underlings had shown him. They had wanted to serve him; it was inconceivable that a demon would do anything that did not result in immediate personal gain, which included saving its own skin. Hedrenatherax simply could not grasp the concept of a demon lord treating his subjects with anything but the contempt they deserved, they existed to serve him, nothing more, and if they did not serve they were destroyed. This was the Abyss as he understood it. Might makes right. Period. Those that had power strove to preserve it, those without strove to attain it. 

Hedrenatherax glanced down the empty hall that housed his throne; it was the direct antithesis of Pyrak’s throne room, lacking the subtle airy grace of the deposed demon lord’s abode. Hedrenatherax had brought Pyrak’s floating citadel crashing down into the windswept plains of Vrack shortly after claiming assuming power. Now, the citadel was little more than a shattered ruin, scoured by the howling winds, and serving as a lair for hordes of lesser demons. 

Hedrenatherax had built an abode more to his liking many miles from Pyrak’s ruined fortress, a high walled keep of black stone, squat and imposing, as ugly and sinister as its occupant. 

Hedrenatherax’s throne room was a place of iron and stone, octagonal in shape and surrounded with braziers that burned with eerie green flames. A foul smelling smoke suffused the room, adding to the already thick gloom that seemed to hang menacingly in every corner. 

The demon lord’s throne rested in the flickering shadows cast by the guttering flames of the braziers. It was a simple iron seat, gargantuan in proportion, without adornment or grace. Above this gargoyle-like seat of power, the mummified corpse of Pyrak hung like a grotesque puppet, nailed to the wall with mithral spikes hammered in at the wrists, ankles, throat, and stomach. Beside this ghoulish display of Hedrenatherax’s gloating, hung the great black sword Fiendbleeder, naked and gleaming in the guttering ephemeral light. These macabre trophies had been erected as the finishing touch to Hedrenatherax’s citadel, which he called Hedraxus, and would remain as long as he held power.

The day that he had slain Pyrak had been a jubilant one for Hedrenatherax, and his dreams of conquest had not waned. His ability to achieve those dreams had, however, fallen well short of his intended mark. He had done everything he thought necessary to cement his power, seeking out the threats to his rule with a brutal tenacity. His first piece of business had been at Gemnez Drak, where he sought the troublesome damned petitioner that had been a thorn in his side from the moment he had plucked it from Abrigor. Unfortunately, the bothersome petitioner had turned out to be far more trouble than it was worth. 

A bizarre anomaly that Hedrenatherax did not pretend to understand, this petitioner had retained all of its former power as a mortal archmage. In addition, it had learned to absorb the life essence of demons, thereby affecting its own transformation into an abyssal creature. The petitioner had managed to escape Gemnez Drak, dealing Hedrenatherax a humiliating defeat in the process, and forcing the balor to hunt it down, an ordeal that had resulted in yet another painful confrontation. Hedrenatherax had at last recaptured the strange petitioner and returned it to Gemnez Drak, where the great devil Gemnez had sought to divine the secrets of the former archmage’s bizarre existence.

Hedrenatherax had stormed into Gemnez Drak a few days after his ascension seeking the faithless petitioner, which called itself Hazergal. It had recently assumed the shape of a babau, and the newly risen demon lord had demanded that every babau within Gemnez Drak present itself before him. Gemnez had made all of that unnecessary. 

Hedrenatherax had been surprised and pleased that the once arrogant devil had sought to serve his new master by delivering Hazergal immediately upon his arrival. Gemnez had bound Hazergal with a soul shackle, a device created by the night hags that rendered advanced mental functions impossible, in addition to causing catatonic paralysis. Hedrenatherax had torn the babau that was Hazergal to pieces, devouring each ichor soaked chunk with great satisfaction, reveling in the knowledge that his burgeoning empire would be free of such meddling influences.

Hedrenatherax had inherited from Pyrak dominion over an entire plane, one of the myriad levels of the Abyss. Pyrak had called his demesne “Vrack”, an Abyssal word meaning simply “flat”. This, the plain most assuredly was, a wind-scorched desolation, broken only by looming mountains to the south. Hedrenatherax had also inherited the plane’s demonic population, which owed him fealty at least in name if not in deed. 

It was the plight of the new demon lord to rally his demonic vassals to his side, forge them into a cohesive army, and protect himself from the predations of more established demon lords. Hedrenatherax had been able to convince many demons to serve him, mainly through promises of glory, or outright threats. The only demons that had refused to join the new demon lord’s cause had been Pyrak’s wing of elite vrocks, a deadly and experienced group called the Dreadwings. Although this small army of elite demons had not aided their former master during Hedrenatherax’s usurpation, they showed their loyalty to Pyrak posthumously by defecting to the service of another demon lord following Hedrenatherax’s ascension. 

Pazuzu had been more than happy to accept the Dreadwings into his service, a fact that angered Hedrenatherax to no end. He could do nothing to prevent the Dreadwings from defecting, and was forced to sit idly by while their treason strengthened one of his many rivals. 

Hedrenatherax had an army, but it was composed of lesser demons, and completely fractured and leaderless. The new demon lord had no generals, no loyal right hand to enact his will, no one to rally his forces when the need arose. He had attempted to promote a few of the more promising demons from the rank and file, including a rather thick headed nalfashnee and a marilith whose hunger for power rivaled that of Hedrenatherax himself. He had slain the nalfashnee, a great frothing idiot named Shuurka, in a fit of rage after the ape-like demon had suffered a number of colossal defeats along the border between Hedrenatherax’s plane and that belonging to Orcus. 

The ancient demon prince had been slowly pushing an army of undead into the planes of Vrack, heedless of Hedrenatherax’s dominion, brazenly testing the fortitude and patience of his newest rival. At his master’s command, Shuurka had sent a large force of babau into Orcus’ domain after driving off the expeditionary force of undead. The babau had been slaughtered by a larger force of Orcus’ demons, waiting just beyond the boundary to his domain. Shuurka had fallen for this ploy not once, but three times. Each time returning to Hedraxus with a thousand or more fewer demons than he had left with. After his third defeat Hedrenatherax had split Shuurka in half with one massive cut of his scythe arm, cutting the demon off in mid-sentence as he attempted to explain how he had been duped yet again.

The marilith Hedrenatherax had wooed to his side, turned out to be no better than Shuurka. Lyskaja was a competent military leader, and had even managed to keep Orcus’ undead on his side of the border. Unfortunately, her success in this matter had immediately gone to her head, leaving her with the unrealistic viewpoint that she, not Hedrenatherax, should rule the planes of Vrack. 

Lyskaja had attacked Hedrenatherax in his throne room, foolishly thinking herself his equal. She had died upon the barbed end of Dreadskewer, the awful spear that had slain Pyrak. Hedrenatherax had retained the weapon and often wielded is as a symbol of his authority. Dreadskewer had been forged by the Infernals to slay demons, and its very touch was painful to demon-kind, a trait that Hedrenatherax circumvented by use of a glove sewn from the hide of a barbazu devil.

After Lyskaja, Hedrenatherax had decided that his rule would be one of his own devising; he could not trust any of the demons that inhabited his domain to do anything but attempt to usurp him. Pressure was the overriding theme of his ascension, pressure to rule, pressure to rally his demons. For if he did not, there were literally dozens of other demon lords who would gladly swoop in and crush him. 

Orcus and Azazel were Hedrenatherax’s most immediate concerns. He had already fought a number of skirmishes with the demon prince of undead, and for now that was all Orcus seemed willing to do. But Hedrenatherax had no doubt that the ram headed fiend was simply testing his defenses, biding his time for a more direct assault. Azazel on the other hand, was far subtler in his advances. The charismatic demon lord had sent a number of delegations to Hedraxus, proposing all manner of alliances, all of which had Hedrenatherax serving as a subordinate vassal. Hedrenatherax had sent the demons in each of these delegations back to their lord – in pieces.

The list of challenges and difficulties facing Hedrenatherax’s rule was growing daily, while the sum of his advantages remained stalled at two. His main asset was the vast spawning pit of Gemnez Drak, where he, unlike many demon lords, could create armies of lesser demons. This required the use of vast quantities of larva, the pathetic worm-like creatures created from the souls of the damned. 

Larva were expensive and could only be obtained from the enigmatic night hags, who kept the secret of their creation from the demon lords of the Abyss and the archdevils of Infernium. Hedrenatherax had nearly drained his coffers buying up all the larva he could, and had managed to create a staggering force of lesser demons, literally millions of dretch, manes, and babau. But even in these great numbers, lesser demons would fall like wheat to a scythe to a determined force of greater fiends, and the ranks of Hedrenatherax’s army were woefully short of the mightiest of demon-kind. Still, his army had managed to hold off a number of minor incursions from Orcus, winning battles of attrition against the demon prince’s undead. 

The second bright spot, on what would otherwise be a very dim situation, was that Hedrenatherax had managed to forge a single alliance with another demon lord. Mastiphal was not the most powerful of abyssal rulers, but he did lay claim to an entire plane, and had ruled for countless millennia. The patron of the hyena-like gnolls, Mastiphal commanded a respectable force of the fiendish dog-men, as well as a host of demons and other infernal creatures. He was also served by a vast horde of ghouls and ghasts, as that particular form of undead considered the demon lord to be their benefactor upon the prime material plane. 

Mastiphal had approached Hedrenatherax soon after his ascension, wishing to forge an alliance and combine their resources to repel attacks from other demon lords, as well as conquer more territory. To date the demon lords had done nothing more than hold onto their territory, as Mastiphal’s alliance with Hedrenatherax had brought the ire of other, previously unconcerned, demon lords down upon them both. Now, the hounds were closing in for the kill, and both Mastiphal and Hedrenatherax stood to lose their domains to more powerful abyssal rulers.

All of this weighed heavy upon the horned brow of Hedrenatherax as he sat slumped in his throne, his left hand idly fingering the shaft of Dreadskewer, which lay across his lap. He awaited more bad news from the lips of Gemnez, the rogue devil that had once served Pyrak. As master of Gemnez Drak, Gemnez oversaw the spawning pits and the creation of Hedrenatherax’s army; he was due to give a progress report today. Hedrenatherax hardly trusted the arrogant devil, but knew that he was far too valuable a recourse to cast aside. 

Hedrenatherax stared down the length of his empty throne room, listening for the telltale pounding of Gemnez’s massive tread, and wondered how he had failed so spectacularly. He had power, he had an army, he even had an entire plane, but his ascension had been nothing like the raw and brutal dreams he had entertained as a balor. His status as a demon lord had become more a burden than anything else, but despite this, he would rather be destroyed than be anything less than what he was. 

Hedrenatherax cast a look back over his shoulder, at the withered corpse of Pyrak, and muttered, “How did you do it, you feathered bastard? How did you keep it all together?” 

Regardless of who had emerged the victor in their final confrontation, Hedrenatherax could not deny that Pyrak had ruled his domain in splendid fashion. He held other demon lords at bay with paltry ease, using the incomprehensible weapon of diplomacy rather than violence to preserve his rule. Although, Pyrak’s battle prowess had certainly not gone unnoticed by any would-be enemies.

Not once could Hedrenatherax remember a single incursion into Pyrak’s domain, not even the likes of Orcus or Azazel had dared challenge the mighty vrock. In addition, Pyrak had managed to win almost unimaginable victories in Infernium, destroying great armies of devils and even slaying an archdevil. But that last trick sealed your fate. Didn’t it, Pyrak? Hedrenatherax thought as he stroked the lusterless gray metal of Dreadskewer. It was true that Pyrak’s victory over Beyemon had weakened him, and the trophy he had brought back to the Abyss, the great devil’s spear, had been the very instrument of his destruction.

Hedrenatherax grinned wide, exposing more of his jutting, yellowed tusks. The thought of Pyrak – pierced and dying on the floor of his own throne room – always brought a faint whiff of the ecstasy he had felt on the day when his dreams, however unlikely, had been realized. The smile faded from Hedrenatherax’s horrendous features as quickly as it had come, snatched from his face by the empty reality of the present. If he did not divine a way to strengthen his domain, then he would join Pyrak as a grim trophy, nailed to the walls of another demon lord’s throne room. 

The room suddenly resounded with the dull thud of a heavy fist pounding upon the room’s only door. Hedrenatherax looked up from the dire melancholy that was slowly consuming him and barked, “Come!”

The great iron door swung open to emit the ponderous from of Gemnez. The sight of the rogue horned devil always churned Hedrenatherax’s stomach, and his disdain for the bloated fiend was impossible to hide. “I hope you have brought me better news than I have had of late, toad. My patience for ill tidings has grown thin.” Hedrenatherax spat as Gemnez neared the throne.

Gemnez dropped to a knee before his master; an act that Hedrenatherax knew wounded the devil’s pride each time he did it. Gemnez had always been Hedrenatherax’s superior, in both mind and body, easily defeating the former balor in their two confrontations. But now things were different, Hedrenatherax’s ascension to demon lord had sharpened his mind, and greatly increased his physical prowess. No longer did the subtleties of Gemnez’s clever barbs elude him, nor did he fear the infernal for his size and skill at arms. Gemnez had accepted this subordinate role with no complaint, a fact that only sharpened the edge of Hedrenatherax’s suspicion. 

“I fear that we are running out of larva, my lord. The spawning pits will run dry in a few days.” Gemnez said after rising to meet the steel gaze of his liege. 

Hedrenatherax said nothing, regarding Gemnez with a cool malevolent glare. Gemnez, as if sensing the rage building within the demon lord, quickly addressed the bad news he had laid at his lord’s feet. “But, my lord, if I may offer some council in this matter.”

“Oh, yes, fat one, please enlighten me with your wisdom,” Hedrenatherax grated through clenched teeth, his gloved left hand tightening on the shaft of Dreadskewer. 

Gemnez smiled, spreading his fat, crimson stained lips across his wide reptilian face. “My lord flatters me with his generosity,” the devil said, knowing that he could occasionally indulge in a bit of sarcasm and not be skewered for it. “I have recently heard that the plane of Gehenna is about to erupt in civil war, and that it would be a most opportune time to strike up alliances with certain involved parties.”

“How have you come to know this, Gemnez? And more to the point, how does this concern me or your inability to provide me with new demons?” Hedrenatherax asked, his patience already wearing thin.

“My lord, I have an extensive network of spies and informants placed across the multiverse, which supply me with all manner of interesting tidbits that I, of course, pass on to you.” 

“Yes, I’m sure that you do.” Hedrenatherax said, making no attempt to hide his disbelief. “But you still have not explained how a civil war in Gehenna benefits me.”

“Yes, my lord, of course.” Gemnez purred. “Have you heard the tale of Yaghur Hod?”

“The prisoner of Elysium?” Hedrenatherax replied. Of course, it is a commonly known legend.” 

The tale of Yaghur Hod was an ancient one, and one that had been told and retold so many times that many doubted its validity. The legend stated that Yaghur Hod had been the first of the Archodaemons, the grand ruler of the mercenary breed of fiends, and had held power in a time long before the rise of devil and demon. Some even said that Yaghur Hod’s reign predated the rise of chaos and law. 

A unique creature of singular power, Yaghur Hod had commanded an army of his brethren that was said to be without number. In this ancient time beyond mortal reckoning, he had waged war not on his fellow fiends, but on the vaunted planes of Elysium, wherein dwell the purest of all celestials. Yaghur Hod had eventually been defeated by the mighty leonal, Auraliach, who in single combat, had struck down the Archodaemon, and imprisoned him for all eternity on the second layer of Elysium.

“Well, he has been freed.” Gemnez said.

“The prisoner of Elysium, freed?” Hedrenatherax exclaimed. “How did this happen?” It was such an incredulous event, for Yaghur Hod was imprisoned where no fiend could travel. And even if that were possible, it would take an army like no other to storm the gates of Elysium.

“It is unknown, but his freedom is a fact, and he is most eager to reclaim his title and power from the current Archodaemon,” Gemnez said, smiling, the fiendish gleam of a well laid plan burning in his beady reptilian eyes. “I am sure that he would be most receptive to the aid of a mighty demon lord, and would be more than grateful if such aid would help him win back his kingdom.”

Hedrenatherax had to admit the idea had merit. He had used daemonic mercenaries in the past, and although their loyalty was often dubious in the extreme, they could be potent allies. If Yaghur Hod were to become Archodaemon once again, then he would command the allegiance of every daemon and could command an army that was beyond counting. “Can you contact Yaghur Hod, toad? Or are you merely suggesting this plan of action to cover for you failure at the spawning pit?”

“My lord, you wound me,” Gemnez said, pretending to be insulted by Hedrenatherax’s obvious suspicion. “I would not bring before my lord anything that would not ultimately serve him, and in this matter I assure you that I can deliver.”

“Very well, fat one. I will meet with Yaghur Hod and discuss a union of our two forces.” Hedrenatherax delivered his edict with stoic calm, but inside he was near bursting with relief and joy. With Yaghur Hod as an ally he could repulse his demonic rivals and perhaps even wage a war of conquest upon them. 

“Then I shall make haste to Gemnez Drak and arrange it.” Gemnez said with a bow. “I hope I have pleased my lord.”

“Hah!” Hedrenatherax snorted. “Pleased me?! Well, toad, I have decided not to kill you, if that answers your question.”

“It is enough, my liege,” Gemnez said, smiling broadly. “I will take my leave.”

“Yes, get out of my sight before I change my min,.” Hedrenatherax said, pointing Dreadskewer towards the door to the throne room. 

After Gemnez left, Hedrenatherax rose from his throne and turned to look at the corpse of Pyrak hanging above his seat of power. “Well, Pyrak, it seems that you shall hold your place of honor for a while longer,” he said, drinking in the view of his defeated enemy, and letting his unbridled dreams of conquest wash over him like a sea of blood.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Morrus said:
			
		

> For those who are impatient, I'm feeling generous.  This is chapter one of _The Tides of Chaos_.




Also, if you check the original story hour thread, I've been posting tidbits from the upcoming books. I posted the stat block for one of the big bads in book three just a couple of days ago.

BD


----------



## Stegger

I am terribly sorry to hear about the editors misfortune. Some things are much more important than a book!

But thank you for the updates, both of you.


----------



## pogre

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Morrus

Here's the cover art for _The Tides of Chaos_:


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Damn, I really dig that cover. 

I can't wait to see what the artist comes up with for book 3.

BD


----------



## Stegger

Great cover!


----------



## Morrus

Final covers ahoy!


----------



## poilbrun

The cover is great!

As an aside, just a quick question: will there again be two versions of the pdf?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Morrus

poilbrun said:
			
		

> As an aside, just a quick question: will there again be two versions of the pdf?




Yup.  As before, regular novel-size first, deluxe letter-size (with the art and stats) later.


----------



## EditorBFG

Morrus--

I'm paranoid with worry that you did not receive the edited _Tides of Chaos_ chapters. Please let me know you got them (I hope we're not having email probs again).

--Jeremy Forbing


----------



## Palskane

I've been wanting to purchase these books from RPG.now for some time, but have a bit of a stumbling block.

I do not do credit cards, PayPal or checks. I deal strictly in cash or Money Orders only. Is there any way for me to purchase these products? This is also the reason I have never purchased a Community Supporter Account.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Palskane said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to purchase these books from RPG.now for some time, but have a bit of a stumbling block.
> 
> I do not do credit cards, PayPal or checks. I deal strictly in cash or Money Orders only. Is there any way for me to purchase these products? This is also the reason I have never purchased a Community Supporter Account.




Can you do a money order?

If you wanted to send me a money order for the titles you want, I would happily purchase them for you, and then email you the copy. Or, if you were looking for the print versions, I could just have them mailed to your address.

If this sounds feasible to you, and you think I'm a trustworthy guy =], email me here: Blackdirge@gmail.com.

BD


----------



## Palskane

Email sent!


----------



## Morrus

It's available!

*The Tides of Chaos* - PDF version here and softcover version here.

_Please_ buy it!


----------



## Stegger

Bought


----------



## hewligan

You have to get up Ascension soon - I cannot wait much longer. I just finished Tides of Chaos today, and it was fantastic. I am loving these books. Hurry up, you are killing me!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

hewligan said:
			
		

> You have to get up Ascension soon - I cannot wait much longer. I just finished Tides of Chaos today, and it was fantastic. I am loving these books. Hurry up, you are killing me!




Thanks. Glad you're enjoying the books. 

I believe book III is in editing. It's quite a bit larger than the other two, so it might take a bit longer to edit. I'm sure Morrus will get the book out as soon as humanly possible.   

BD


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hi all,

I've posted a sample chapter from book III here: Sample Chapter

BD


----------



## Dark Psion

Will there be a deluxe version of Book 3 and if so, when will it be available?


----------



## Morrus

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> Will there be a deluxe version of Book 3 and if so, when will it be available?




There will not; sorry!


----------



## Alzrius

What's the level of crunch in this book then? I know most of the standard releases don't have much, while the deluxe editions have several articles of crunch. Will this have all of the crunch that would've been in a deluxe edition?


----------



## Morrus

Alzrius said:
			
		

> What's the level of crunch in this book then? I know most of the standard releases don't have much, while the deluxe editions have several articles of crunch. Will this have all of the crunch that would've been in a deluxe edition?




Nope, sorry.  It's just the novel.

We do have some stat blocks for it  (but no art).  Maybe we'll put together a small separate PDF or something for just the stats.


----------



## Alzrius

Morrus said:
			
		

> We do have some stat blocks for it  (but no art).  Maybe we'll put together a small separate PDF or something for just the stats.




I hope so. I'm far less concerned with artwork than I am with seeing the stats for some of the characters in this last book.


----------



## Morrus

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I hope so. I'm far less concerned with artwork than I am with seeing the stats for some of the characters in this last book.




Very worst case, if we don't use them directly, Blackdirge can post 'em here.


----------



## wykthor

I just finished Book III. A very nice, 4 stars out of 5 novel. I'd like to comment about some facts in Ascension, though:



S


P


O


I


L 


E


R


First, as a player of the Curse of Cthulhu campaign, I was amused to see the reference about Abu-Hol, "the Beast". However, I'd love an illustration about the reptilian-looking Beast in Ascension. The image of a headless sphinx with a void in the head (from Curse of Cthulhu) became stuck in my head during the reading    

Second, I wonder if it was Asmodeus who sold the scroll of banishment to Gemnez. Demogorgon or even Dagon also could be the one responsible for the trade. 

Some celestial/guardinal/eladrin intereference could be nice, too. And if anyone read that epic adventure from Dungeon 123 (The Quicksilver Hourglass), Yaghur Hod's crusade could be the threat mentioned by that tertian modron hierarch in the end of the adventure, "_a threat so great that Mechanus and Arborea appear ready to align against it_".


Ereshkigal was referred by Pyrak as a Queen of Demons or Queen of the Abyss (not sure which one now). I like to think her as the original Queen of Chaos, who was last seen in the 14th level of the Abyss (the Steaming Fens) after the eladrin-tanar´ri wars. But that's my call   

Finally, I missed the fate of Xixel, the Cryptodaemon, after the crowning of Targon as the new Archodaemon. I suspect either servitude or death, but I'd like to see it detailed in the novel. And despite my nitpicking this trilogy was a refreshing reading on lower plane politics (Gemnez rules!). Well done, Blackdirge  


S


P


O


I


L


E


R


----------



## Noir

*Growing impatient*

When will the 'Deluxe Edition' of 'Ascension' be released? I have the other two in that format so I cannot very well by the final part in normal paperback format, can I?


----------



## Morrus

Noir said:


> When will the 'Deluxe Edition' of 'Ascension' be released? I have the other two in that format so I cannot very well by the final part in normal paperback format, can I?




There won't be one; sorry.  Not enough people bought the others that we can afford the art.


----------



## Alzrius

It seems that stats for creatures and NPCs from _Ascension_ are making their way to the EN World OGC Wiki. So far there are stats for the four generals of Yaghur Hod (Xixel, Zeeosh, Nyxus, and Turgon), as well as the dretch Lobgog, Abu Hol himself (along with the Sigil of Naggath-Orguul spell) and for terradaemons. 

Interestingly, Morrus is the one posting the stats, and not Blackdirge. That said, its great to have stats at last! Let's hope stats for azodaemons, Yaghur Hod, and Hazag appear soon!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Alzrius said:


> It seems that stats for creatures and NPCs from _Ascension_ are making their way to the EN World OGC Wiki. So far there are stats for the four generals of Yaghur Hod (Xixel, Zeeosh, Nyxus, and Turgon), as well as the dretch Lobgog, Abu Hol himself (along with the Sigil of Naggath-Orguul spell) and for terradaemons.
> 
> Interestingly, Morrus is the one posting the stats, and not Blackdirge. That said, its great to have stats at last! Let's hope stats for azodaemons, Yaghur Hod, and Hazag appear soon!




Don't worry, they're my stats. =]

Yaghur Hod's stats can be found in my old Monster Column, but I didn't actually do any stats for Hazag, as I didn't want to define his abilities statistically and limit what he could do in the novel. 

BD


----------



## Alzrius

BLACKDIRGE said:


> Don't worry, they're my stats. =]
> 
> Yaghur Hod's stats can be found in my old Monster Column, but I didn't actually do any stats for Hazag, as I didn't want to define his abilities statistically and limit what he could do in the novel.




Well, hopefully you've also got the azodaemon stats lurking around somewhere. It's a shame that there's no stats for Hazag though; it'd be cool to port him into someone's campaign, I'd think.

In the meantime, I had one hell of a time finding Yaghur Hod's stats due to the recent move over to EN2, so I'm reposting them here, as I found them, sans format, as I'm a bit crunched for time right now (hopefully I'll be able to go and add these to the EN Wiki later):



> Yaghur Hod
> 
> Advanced Paragon Ultroloth Fighter 10/Blackguard 15
> Large Outsider
> Hit Dice: 39d8+663 plus 25d10+425 plus 768 (2418 hp)
> Initiative: +14 (+10 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
> Speed: 90 ft. (18 squares)
> AC: 73 (–1 size, +10 Dex, +15 natural, +12 insight, +12 luck, +15 bracers), touch 58, flat-footed 63
> Base Attack/Grapple: +63/+84
> Attack: Blightrazor +114 melee (2d8+59 plus 3d6 unholy/19-20 x4)
> Full Attack: Blightrazor +114/+109/+104/+99 melee (2d8+59 plus 3d6 unholy/19-20 x4)
> Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
> Special Attacks: Hypnotic gaze, spell-like abilities, smite good 4/day, sneak attack +4d6
> Special Qualities: Aura of evil, aura of despair, command undead, damage reduction 25/good and epic, detect good, fast healing 20, immunity to poison and acid, poison use, resistance to cold 10, fire 10, and electricity 10, spell resistance 90, telepathy 100 ft.
> Saves: Fort +77, Ref +62, Will +67
> Abilities: Str 44, Dex 30, Con 44, Int 32, Wis 36, Cha 36
> Skills: Balance +45, Bluff +78, Climb +53, Concentration +89, Diplomacy +89, Gather Information +56, Hide +74, Intimidate +92, Jump +55, Knowledge (arcane) +63, Knowledge (the planes) +63, Knowledge (religion) +62, Listen +68, Move Silently +72, Ride +66, Search +66, Sense Motive +78, Spellcraft +65, Spot +68, Tumble +45
> Feats: Blind Fight, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Cleave, Devastating Critical*, Dire Charge*, Dodge, Epic Weapon Focus (scythe), Epic Weapon Specialization (scythe), Great Cleave, Great Smiting*, Improved Aura of Despair*, Improved Critical (scythe), Improved Disarm, Improved Feint, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Improved Trip, Improved Whirlwind Attack*, Iron Will, Leadership, Mobility, Quicken Spell-like Ability (symbol of death), Overwhelming Critical*, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (scythe), Weapon Specialization (scythe), Whirlwind Attack
> Environment: Elysium
> Organization: Solitary
> Challenge Rating: 65
> Alignment: Neutral Evil
> Possessions: Blightrazor +8 huge vile unholy power good outsider dread scythe, bracers of epic armor +15, ring of universal elemental immunity
> 
> Aura of Despair (Su): Yaghur Hod radiates a malign aura that causes enemies within 10 feet of him to take a –4 penalty on all saving throws.
> 
> Aura of Evil (Ex): An unstoppable monolith of fiendish power, Yaghur Hod’s aura of evil detects as overwhelming.
> 
> Command Undead (Su): Yaghur Hod can command undead as a 15th level cleric.
> 
> Dark Blessing (Su): Yaghur Hod applies his Charisma modifier (+13) as a bonus on all saving throws.
> 
> Detect Good (Sp): At will, Yaghur Hod can use detect good as a spell-like ability, duplicating the effect of the detect good spell.
> 
> Hypnotic Gaze (Su): Hypnotic Pattern as cast by a 39th level sorcerer, no HD limit, 30ft, Will DC 68 negates.
> 
> Poison Use: Yaghur Hod is skilled in the use of poison and never risks accidentally poisoning himself when applying poison to a blade.
> 
> Smite Good (Su): Five times per day, Yaghur Hod may attempt to smite good with one normal melee attack. He adds his +13 to his attack roll and deals 30 extra point of damage.
> 
> Spell-like Abilities: At will—alter self, deeper darkness, desecrate, fear (DC 27), fly, gaseous form, invisibility, ray of enfeeblement (+72 ranged touch), ray of exhaustion (+72 ranged touch), scorching ray (+72 ranged touch), scrying, see invisibility, suggestion (DC 27), wall of fire; 3/day—binding (DC 31), enervation (+72 ranged touch), geas/quest (DC 29), greater dispel magic, haste, mass suggestion (DC 30); 1/day—symbol of death (DC 31). Caster level 64th.
> 
> History
> 
> The yugoloths of Gehenna have long taken a more subtle approach to their evil, allowing the two other races of fiends, the tanar'ri and baatezu, to battle it out in the near eternal blood war. Serving both sides as mercenaries, the yugoloths sell their services to the highest bidder, a service that is truly a double-edged sword for both devil and demon. The yugoloths can never be trusted, but their skills as mercenaries is an essential commodity for the two warring races of fiends. The presence of Yugoloth mercenaries has decided a number of pivotal battles and their continued use on the battlefields of the blood war is not likely to end in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Yugoloths were not always mercenaries, and their status as fiends was once far greater than either tanar'ri or baatezu. Eons ago, when the yugoloths still dwelled in the murky gloom of Hades, they were ruled by an ultroloth of such power and influence that his very name caused the heavens to quake with horror. This ultroloth, Yaghur Hod, had honed his power on hatred, hatred for the unblighted planes of Elysium, the home of good in its purest form.
> 
> It is rumored that Yaghur Hod was the first to bear the title Oinodaemon, the title given to the most powerful and influential of all yugoloths. As Oinodaemon, Yaghur Hod commanded the loyalty of every living yugoloth, at least what scant loyalty a yugoloth possesses, and bent them to one singular purpose, the invasion and occupation of the plane of Elysium.
> 
> Yaghur Hod was greatly feared by those dwelling in the upper planes, having slain scores of powerful celestials and even a few minor gods. His battle prowess and the fearsome respect he commanded was owed to his possession of an artifact of singular power, the scythe Blightrazor. Blightrazor had been forged in the very fires of creation, a weapon so old that it predated the more recent concept of neutrality, law and chaos. In the beginning there was only light and darkness, two warring halves on an infant cosmos, and the titanic beings that prowled this primordial multiverse were creatures of purest good or absolute evil. Each side had its champions, and each side armed their most able with weapons of terrible power, Blightrazor served those that dwelled in darkness, and in that ancient beginning time brought death and destruction to the warriors of light. How Blightrazor fell into the hands of Yaghur Hod is unknown, but there are terrible whispers that the ultroloth unearthed one of the ancients, a creature of ineffable evil, and alongside this eldritch horror he found Blightrazor.
> 
> Yaghur Hod’s horde of yugoloths stormed the heavens in a time that has been forgotten by all but the oldest of deities, but locked within those vast countless years lies a battle of such epic proportions, that it was not even named so dire was its outcome. Elysium boiled with Yaghur Hod’s army, as the mighty ultroloth slaughtered hundreds and thousands of guardinals that arose to resist him. Blightrazor filled the air with the screams of dying celestials, and Yaghur Hod’s rampage would surely have engulfed all of Elysium, had not Prince Talisid, mightiest of leonals, risked all to stem the tide of destruction.
> 
> Amoria, the first plane of Elysium, home to the rulers of the guardinals, had fallen. Yaghur Hod and his horde stood poised on the outskirts of Taneth Lya, the city of the unblighted, where prince Talisid and his five companions, the individual paragons of each guardinal race, ruled with a gentle hand. Yaghur Hod was moments away from achieving his victory, when Talisid strode out onto the battlefield, alone and armed with his own legendary weapon, the very antithesis of Blightrazor, a scythe of purest silver called Nightreaver. Talisid called out to Yaghur Hod and issued a challenge, if the ultroloth could defeat him in single combat then he and the five companions would lay down their lives at the yugoloth’s feet, but if Talisid emerged victorious then the horde of fiends would depart Elysium forever.
> 
> Caught by this unexpected turn of events, Yaghur Hod had little choice but to accept Talisid’s duel. If he refused, then the tenuous bond that held his horde together, his own personal prowess and charisma, would be undone and so would he. In a matter of moments the remaining guardinals and the great horde of yugoloths ceased their struggles, and all turned to watch the two mighty combatants meet and decide the fate of all.
> 
> There are few words bold enough to describe the battle between Talisid and Yaghur Hod, like two great storms coming together their conflict raged on a level untouchable by mortal and immortal alike. Steel screamed upon the battlefield as Blightrazor and Nightreaver clashed, tangled and parted again. Yaghur Hod was near invincible but the lion of Elysium would not relent, even after Blightrazor had scored his flesh a dozen times and the ground was slick with his own noble blood. Finally, exhausted from hours of fighting, Yaghur Hod faltered and his guard slipped just enough too allow Talisid a crippling strike with Nightreaver. The horde of Yugoloths shuddered as their leader sagged to the ground, his right leg severed at the knee.
> Talisid stood over his vanquished foe and pronounced his victory, demanding the removal of all yugoloths form Elysium. Yaghur Hod’s horde, so eager for celestial blood strained against the word their leader had given, but oaths sworn by such mighty creatures hold a power all their own, and the vast army of yugoloths crept, defeated and shamed from Elysium never to return. As for Yaghur Hod himself, it was Blightrazor that simultaneously saved him from death at the hands of prince Talisid, and doomed him to a fate that was, in many ways, far worse. The mighty leonal recognized the weapon for what it was, an artifact of such evil that it would corrupt anything, be it celestial or fiend, which wielded it. Lacking the power to destroy Blightrazor, Talisid, ever wise, passed his sentence upon Yaghur Hod. The ultroloth would spend eternity as the weapon’s guardian and steward, confined to the third plane of Elysium, Belierin. There he would be bound, unable to leave Belierin, or even the silver tower that would hold he and Blightrazor until the very wheel of creation ceased to spin.
> 
> Faced with annihilation, Yaghur Hod could do little but accept his fate, shackled to the plane of ultimate good, a prisoner in a world he had sought to conquer. Over the millennia since Yaghur Hod’s confinement, legends and myths have sprung up regarding the mysterious prisoner of Elysium. There are few beyond Talisid and his companions that know the true nature of this mystery, but dark rumors persist of a faction of yugoloths bent on freeing Yaghur Hod and restoring him as Oinodaemon. If such a faction does truly exist, its success would certainly place Elysium, and all good aligned planes, in great peril.
> 
> Appearance
> 
> The few who have seen Yaghur Hod in the flesh and survived to tell their tale all describe a being of dark and terrible majesty, the very definition of evil in its purest form. Slightly larger than the standard ultroloth, Yaghur Hod tops seven feet in height but is rakishly thin, almost fragile in appearance. His head is a barren oval, devoid of any sensory organ beyond his great luminous eyes. A black robe complete with a heavy concealing hood hide most of Yaghur Hod’s waxy gray skin, although he will use a glamour to conceal his true nature rather than such mundane methods if he desires secrecy.
> 
> Yaghur Hod moves with an odd shuffling gait, leaning upon Blightrazor like an old man drawing support from a cane. This odd form of locomotion is the legacy of his epic battle with Prince Talisid, and the horrible wound he suffered as a result. Yaghur Hod has never truly overcome this handicap, and the wound is immune to all attempts at magical healing, forcing the ultroloth to resort to magical flight when quick and precise maneuvering is required.
> 
> Personality
> 
> Yaghur Hod views all as inferior, his godlike intellect and the countless millennia of his existence have taught him little more than contempt for everyone and everything. He is coldly stoic, and is not provoked to wrath without good reason. The few mortals that have dared enter his prison have paid with their lives, but Yaghur Hod considers these intrusions little more than a bothersome annoyance and kills without cruelty or passion.
> 
> The ultroloth’s imprisonment has stretched on for millennia and he has grown complacent within the confines of his silver tower. Even the noble cruelty that marks the race of yugoloths for which he is the progenitor, has given way to simple boredom and melancholy. The very idea of freedom has become so remote that Yaghur Hod rarely thinks of it, the only thing that seems to rouse any emotion from him is his nemesis Talisid, and he has been known to fly into destructive rages for days at the mere mention of the powerful guardinal’s name.
> 
> Combat
> 
> Armed with Blightrazor and the patient skill of the truly ancient, Yaghur Hod is a nightmarish combatant, whose prowess is enough to make even the gods tremble. When faced with mortals and other “lesser” beings, Yaghur Hod will use his hypnotic gaze and spell-like abilities to confuse and frighten his foes, preferring to simply drive them from his presence rather than waste any energy in killing them. If angered or challenged by a worthy opponent, the great ultroloth will wade into combat with Blightrazor, hewing his opponents down with a singular viciousness. However, Yaghur Hod reserves his most potent attacks and deepest rage for celestials of all sorts, especially powerful icons of good such as Talisid and his companions.
> 
> It has been centuries since Yaghur Hod was even remotely challenged, his most ardent adversaries amounting to little more than intruding adventurers, which have all succumbed to either madness or death. In truth he yearns for one battle and one battle only, to meet prince Talisid in mortal combat again and either gain his freedom or die in the attempt.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

I have the azodaemon stats; I thought they were published in the first book. No?

Either way, I'm sure they can be posted to the wiki.

BD


----------



## Alzrius

BLACKDIRGE said:


> I have the azodaemon stats; I thought they were published in the first book. No?




No, I just double-checked; they're not in there.



> _Either way, I'm sure they can be posted to the wiki._




Excellent.


----------



## Morrus

Alzrius said:


> Interestingly, Morrus is the one posting the stats, and not Blackdirge.




Well, to be fair, I've paid good money for them!


----------



## sciborg2

Just started this and I really am excited to see the progression of a dretch through the ranks of the Abyss. A great idea to write about.


----------

